# Finding a vet



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I think Brownie really needs a thorough checkup.

Are there any Los Angeles people who would know a good vet in:

Burbank
Pasadena
Glendale
or
Greater Los Angeles?

Failing that - what to look for, how to find a really good vet?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Bumping up ...

Hi Brownieluv, Terry should know of a good avian vet in one of those areas, so give her time to respond and I'm sure she will 

Ideally, you need an avian vet who is experienced with pigeons or at least pigeon friendly. There are many avian vets out there but a lot of them have never dealt with pigeons at all.

Good luck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv,

I personally don't know of one in the areas that are convenient for you. You can have a look here and see if you find anyone: http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup

I've heard good things about the vet in Torrance (I know .. not real close to you), but have no personal experience with him.

If you still have Cece's #, give her a call and see who she uses. As you know, she has birds (hookbills).

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Finding a good vet.*

Hi again Brownieluv,

These are the exact steps I would take to finding a *good *vet. Just open the yellow pages and call the first vet on the list...you will be talking to a receptionist for sure. Ask if he/she knows of anyone in the neighborhood who rehabs pigeons and wild birds. Once you get that information and a phone number or E-mail of a rehabber you can go and ask that person directly who is the most experienced and helpful vet in your neighborhood. My guess is that you will be directed, from long experience, to the best available. hope this helps. My logic isn't flawless but I have had good results so far.

Cameron


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just thinking out loud...not all vets are "avian trained" and those that are, may not neccesarily treat pigeons, UNLESS they are actual "pets."


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

My favorite avian vet is Christine Sellers in Santa Barbara (805)569-2287; I've also heard good things about Frank Lavac in Santa Monica (310)828-4587; and Dr Rosskopf in Hawthorne (310) 679-0693 as far as hookbills go, but I don't know that they see pigeons. I know for sure Dr Sellers is wonderful and she will see pigeons. 

Best of luck,

Beth



Beth


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If you know or can find the names of wildlife rehabbers where you live, they usually know several vets that can help you. That is how we found the three that we use.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, Excellent and sound advice...Cameron, Cats6birds4 and Maggie.....You peeps have nailed it here really


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yep, Excellent and sound advice...Cameron, Cats6birds4 and Maggie.....You peeps have nailed it here really


Thank you everyone. Sounds like rehabber is the way to go. I've had a few unbelievably wonderful vets, some ok, one horrible, so I don't like to take yellow pages potluck anymore.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Cut myself off. Sounds like Rehabbers or Cats6birds4 suggestions are the best path. Don't worry Terry, our Brownie is doing great.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv,

Then go with Beth's recommendations .. her mention of Dr. Rosskopf in Hawthorne is the same as my mention of Torrance.

Definitely be calling ahead to find someone in case vet help is needed. I'd still call Cece if I were you just to see who she uses.

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Hi!*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Brownieluv,
> 
> Then go with Beth's recommendations .. her mention of Dr. Rosskopf in Hawthorne is the same as my mention of Torrance.
> 
> ...


I'll take your advice, of course! We're in real time! Why didn't you call when you came to Burbank?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> I'll take your advice, of course! We're in real time! Why didn't you call when you came to Burbank?


I haven't been to Burbank .. went to Pasadena Humane Society .. not really close ..

Terry


----------

